# Winch to pull logs (Size?)



## Bwhunter85 (Dec 15, 2015)

Looking to mount a winch to the bed of my truck to pull smaller to medium size logs for firewood.  What size winch would be good for this job?  Don't want to drive truck into the woods, so figured this would atleast help with dragging them out to cut.  Thanks.


----------



## johneh (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a 2ton which slides into my hitch receiver
It's a tad on the small size but always use a snatch block
which doubles it's pulling power  Sometimes wish I had a 5 ton


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 15, 2015)

My 2,500 lb winch has skidded anything I needed it to out of the woods. I have it on a receiver hitch mount too and use it on the tractor and the Suburban.


----------



## KenLockett (Dec 15, 2015)

Correct me if I am hijacking the post but do either of you guys have a picture or could you point me to a receiver hitch mount for 2500 LB Winch that could be used on my truck or ATV?  I was looking at the Tractor Supply Traveller 2500 Winch tonight (on sale for $63 through today by the way - 20% off) but wasn't sure how to mount in any form or fashion to hitch.


----------



## highanddryinco (Dec 15, 2015)

Save your money. Save your time. Save your battery.
Get a snatch block and a bull rope for about $170.With that, you're good out to about 150 feet with a 2000# working load, nearly 10,000# break strength. You've already got the truck.
If you've got a helper to drive the truck, a set of FRS radios works great to give directions. Where I cut, there's one road cutting through the center of the property. Reaching 150' either side of that road gets me all the wood I need for now.


----------



## Mag Craft (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a 5000 pound winch that I put on my utility trailer for pulling logs.   That will pull some pretty good size logs.
But like Brother Bart said a 2500 pound winch is what he has and I have to agree the 5000 is probably over kill.
I got it on sale at HF and it works fine.


----------



## johneh (Dec 16, 2015)

http://www.harborfreight.com/hitch-receiver-mount-for-winches-69106.htmlHere are a couple
http://www.amazon.com/Removable-Hitch-Receiver-Portable-SHIPPING/dp/B000RGW6FE
http://www.ebay.com/bhp/winch-receiver-mount
Here are the most common mounts


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 16, 2015)

Google your truck and winch mount.  Search images.  Works for me almost every time to get good ideas....and see how not to do it...which is also half the battle.


----------



## cachunko (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a winch on a polaris ranger that I use every now and then for what you are wanting to do.  It's a 2000lb winch.  It works ok, but it's slow.  I ended up just buying a long rope and pull it out when in 4 wheel drive.  Just as effective, faster, and cheaper   Now I just use the winch for the snow plow.


----------



## hobbyheater (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't know if this will help you.  This is a 4500 lb super winch.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a 4500# from TSC and their hitch mount. Use it on the tractor to skid logs out to my trails for bucking as the trails are to winding to use tractor to pull in most spots. 

Also use it to pull deer up into the truck bed as I can't do this alone anymore.

I have never been a big fan of wire cables so I put a 3500# wire rope from HF on the winch and it has worked great. Bought a second one to reach 100' into the woods. At $25.00 each you can't go wrong.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Dec 24, 2015)

You must use heavy duty plugs so they don't over heat.


----------



## Kevin* (Dec 28, 2015)

I use a 3000/12000 lb hydraulic and it stalls in 3000 lb mode when I am pulling medium and large stuff or when things get snagged.


----------



## KenLockett (Dec 29, 2015)

highanddryinco said:


> Save your money. Save your time. Save your battery.
> Get a snatch block and a bull rope for about $170.With that, you're good out to about 150 feet with a 2000# working load, nearly 10,000# break strength. You've already got the truck.
> If you've got a helper to drive the truck, a set of FRS radios works great to give directions. Where I cut, there's one road cutting through the center of the property. Reaching 150' either side of that road gets me all the wood I need for now.


wouldn't simply using the truck and rope be a straight pull?  Not sure how the snatch block would be applied.  I thought a snatch block was only used with a winch.  Not being critical just new to this and curious how the snatch block is applied to just a rope and a truck pulling a load.  Thanks.


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 29, 2015)

Snatch blocks lets you change direction and double your pulling power. You can massively increase your pulling power with a few blocks.


----------



## Longstreet (Dec 29, 2015)

Kevin* said:


> I use a 3000/12000 lb hydraulic and it stalls in 3000 lb mode when I am pulling medium and large stuff or when things get snagged.



Do you mind telling us about your hydraulic setup?  Do you run it off a PTO from your truck?  Off the steering pump?  I have an idea about running a hydraulic setup for pulling large logs onto a trailer for milling, but I'm not sure it would work.


----------



## Kevin* (Dec 29, 2015)

Mile marker 12k, runs off power steering pump, 1850 psi relief and 4.5 gpm. Can run it either direct hydraulic motor to winch drum or engage the 6:1 planetary.
Building another winch now and crane that will go on the back of the truck.


----------



## Longstreet (Dec 29, 2015)

I've been toying around with idea of running a winch off what would basically be a hydraulic splitter minus the beam and ram.  5 hp engine and a small ~11 gpm pump for $300 plus the hoses etc.  Cheaper than the steering pump connection kits, portable, and wouldn't need my truck running to power the thing.  Just a homemade hydraulic power unit.  The problem is the cheap wood splitter pumps can run up to 2500-3000 psi which would destroy the winch.  I guess a relief value would work, but wouldn't that mean the pump is over working itself and cutting the flow rate down?

When you put it together, take some pictures of the crane.  I've played around with that idea as well, watched a lot of videos.  Cut fit 8-10 foot logs in a truck bed.


----------



## KenLockett (Dec 29, 2015)

Jazzberry said:


> Snatch blocks lets you change direction and double your pulling power. You can massively increase your pulling power with a few blocks.


Can anyone suggest a snatch block that can handle Samson 1/2" 3 strand Tree Master rope?  I looked at a Smittybilt one 2744 rated for 17600 lbs on Amazon but not sure the pulley tray will handle 1/2" rope. The one at Harbor Freight only has 9mm tray width on pulley so it is out. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin* (Dec 29, 2015)

Change the hydraulic motor out for one with a smaller displacement. Much better then hitting the relief valve which causes heat. 
Will do with the pic's


----------



## Jazzberry (Dec 30, 2015)

[QUO


KenLockett said:


> Can anyone suggest a snatch block that can handle Samson 1/2" 3 strand Tree Master rope?  I looked at a Smittybilt one 2744 rated for 17600 lbs on Amazon but not sure the pulley tray will handle 1/2" rope. The one at Harbor Freight only has 9mm tray width on pulley so it is out. Thanks.



I would suggest don't buy any rigging from Harbor Freight. If a snatch block goes south things could get ugly in a hurry. Make sure its a quality item. Don't have a suggestion on where to go though sorry.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 30, 2015)

Tractor supply


----------



## KenLockett (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks Guys.  Would appear that most specs for snatch blocks only reference winch cable as opposed to rigging rope.  Suppose I should just take the rope into Tractor Supply and try it with the snatch blocks they have.  Just normally like to order things like this off Amazon but don't want to risk getting the wrong item and having to go to the trouble of returning it.


----------



## Longstreet (Dec 30, 2015)

They aren't snatch blocks, but you could take a look at arborist blocks if you are using rope.  http://wesspur.com/rigging/arborist-blocks.html

I have the CMI 3/4" steel block and have used it for various projects.  Kinda pricey, but they are very very strong.  If you unscrew the bolt, they swing open just like a snatch block does.  Not uncommon to use 5/8" or 3/4" rope for tree rigging, so the arborist blocks run a little larger than 1/2".


----------



## BenTN (Dec 31, 2015)

KenLockett said:


> Can anyone suggest a snatch block that can handle Samson 1/2" 3 strand Tree Master rope?  I looked at a Smittybilt one 2744 rated for 17600 lbs on Amazon but not sure the pulley tray will handle 1/2" rope. The one at Harbor Freight only has 9mm tray width on pulley so it is out. Thanks.



try http://www.treestuff.com/store/start.asp?category_id=31

they have quality stuff. i have been thinking about using this type of system for my collecting adventures.


----------



## highanddryinco (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry, been away a few days. Not the greatest photos but here's my set-up:





Pretty simple. (Note: Don't stand here when actually pulling just in case)
Answers for questions from above:

Most of my pulls are somewhere around 90 degrees from this road. So as others have mentioned, I pretty much use the snatch block just to change direction. (I also have a self releasing corner block that I built when I rarely need to change the load direction in the middle of a pull.)
That snatch block in the photo was from Northern Tool. Only a 1.5 or 2 ton rating if memory serves. Paid $17 for it off the non stock return rack several years ago.
The whoopee slings was made by a co-worker. That thing is by far the strong link.
There's a large heavy dock cleat mounted in the receiver for  quick rope attaching and releasing.
It's really a pretty safe setup. If the rope breaks at the log end or the truck end, it's going to fly safely toward the block. If the snatch block actually breaks, it's going to safely fly off at an angle towards the woods. I've moved a lot of wood, never had anything break yet. The rope is a very low stretch design so hopefully the energy dissipates quickly if it should ever break between the truck and the snatch block. Ideally, I should throw a heavy blanket over that portion of the line for added safety.


----------



## Pat32rf (Jan 2, 2016)

The biggest problem I've found with using rope instead of cable is finding a helper who knows knots. Easier to have him/her drive while I do the rigging but now my legs are too far gone to climb around....
Many of my blocks are sort of home made. I am always watching for pulleys that will take a 3/4" rope that I can build into snatch blocks.
I have 8000 and 4000lb electric winches mounted on 2" receivers but they are very slow compared to a helper and the tractor, ATV or pickup.


----------



## Josephnyoung1 (Aug 22, 2017)

Raising the dead, but I just finished this and it works great. Just thought I'd post it up to share another idea on what can be done. I intend on hauling lots of logs for cutting into lumber to rebuild the barn, and the tops can be used to fuel my wood stoves in the winter. Now that it's done I need to take it all back apart wife wheel it and paint it. It didn't cost all too much. About 60$ at the local scrap metal yard and a winch. Everything else I had laying around. Don't laugh at my welds... just learned how to stick weld on this build so they got better as I went along. Some mig welding in there which I was much more used to. Anyways enjoy.


----------



## VirginiaIron (Sep 13, 2017)

I like the design. I would add a protective steel rail/deflector on the top to protect the winch assemble from overhead obstructions such at limbs drive-thru stop, etc.


----------

